
San Francisco now has the highest salaries in the world - aresant
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/San-Francisco-highest-salaries-in-the-world-zurich-13863696.php
======
Varqu
It seems like the data isn't that accurate, if you look at Software Developers
salaries on:
[https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/All/Zurich](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/All/Zurich)
(and account for 25% taxes) you would end up with ~6800 USD.

And Software Developers in Zurich earn around the average salary:
[https://www.payscale.com/research/CH/Job=Software_Engineer/S...](https://www.payscale.com/research/CH/Job=Software_Engineer/Salary/8d55ae7f/Zurich)

------
ivalm
I'm suprised it's not Menlo Park or some of the more valley cities.

